# TBT's Super Smash Brothers Brawl HQ



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2007)

<big><big><big>TBT's</big> Super Smash Brothers Brawl HQ</big></big><big><big>

Hello, all. The TBT SSBB topic is back, just the same as the SSBM topic in all its professionalism and glory. This topic will have match-ups between our very own TBT members (Assuming SSBB has online capabilities.), info on what is to be one of everyone's favorite Wii games, pictures, links, guides, a ranking system, and much more. If you'd like to contribute, please send my a Private Message any time.


To go to the official SSBB website, go here.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2007)

<big><big><big>Navigation & Links</big></big></big><big><big>

*Advanced Play*

In my opinion, and in many others, Advanced is the way to go. You will NEED to learn it to stand a chance in most serious online matches, so, Zero_13 has provided a number of videos showing some of the Advanced techniques.

Advanced Tech (PART 1/3)
Advanced Tech (PART 2/3)

I also suggest searching YouTube for videos of pros playing. You may be able to pick up some strategies or skills from them.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2007)

<big><big><big>Rankings & Match-Ups</big></big></big><big><big>

The Ranking system will be totally based off of a win/loss record with others here at TBT, and your win/loss total. We will be using a points system, and the one with the most points total will be #1. We will also use a stock market type idea, where you can have a gaining profile (+) or a declining profile (-) and a steady one (=). Each member to join the rankings will have his/her own profile.

*Point System:*

1 win vs. TBT member: +1 TBT Point
1 loss vs. TBT member: -1 TBT Point

1 win vs. worldwide player: +1 Universal Point
1 loss vs. worldwide player: -1 Universal Point


*Profile System:*

In the profile system, you get your own Smashcard. It is specially designed and used for your TBT signature to show off your standings. Here is an example of what one will look like:







You can, of course, make your own, but it MUST BE IN THIS FORMAT.

Now to explain. As you can see, my username is at the top. Next to it is my +=- status, which, as you can see, is currently at a +. Below my name is a picture of Fox. The first picture is your main. Next to Fox is Wario. That picture is your second. Below Fox and Wario is a gold stripe. This displays your rank status. (Gold= 1st, Silver=2nd, Maroon=3rd, No color=no 1,2,3 rank) Below the pictures is the points. TBTP= TBT Points, UP= Universal Points, TBTW= TBT wins, TBTL= TBT Losses, UW= Universal wins, UL= Universal losses, TP= Total points.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2007)

<big><big><big>Character Info & Guides</big>

*Known SSBB Characters:*

Mario
Fox was recently announced as definitely coming back to the SSB series.

Samus
Samus was recently announced as definitely coming back to the SSB series.

Fox
Fox was recently announced as definitely coming back to the SSB series.

Metaknight
Metaknight is an announced newcomer for the series.

Solid Snake
Solid Snake is an announced newcomer for the series.

Zero-Suit Samus
Zero-Suit Samus is an announced newcomer for the series.

Pit
Pit is an announced newcomer for the series.

Wario
Wario is an announced newcomer for the series.


*TBT Tier*

Thanks to Zero_13 for this one.

Once Brawl is released, we will start a TBT Tier, just so we all know who plays who and who is played the most and least.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2007)

TO BE EDITED...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you seriously need 5 posts to edit :0


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you seen the last?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2007)

You can have up to 60000 characters in a post though =o


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2007)

It's just not as organized.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 18, 2007)

If you need any help be sure to PM me or IM me  :gyroidwink: 

Also, im going to a smash tourny this Saturday  :gyroidveryhappy: 

Hope I can do as good as I expect to do..


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2007)

Good luck. I haven't been able to play in a while, so I need some brushing up.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 19, 2007)

Great.. the tournament got postponed.. 

Even more time for training =D

Oh yeah.. recently me and some friends recorded some team battles.. be sure to watch them.. 

First Battle

Second Battle..

I still need to upload the final battle.. buts its pretty big so it will prolly take me a while. 

PD: Im SWAT in the battles , CIA is my partner. I used Roy in the first one and Marth in the second one.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ranking system looks sexy. 

Also, if anyone is willing to learn how to play advanced and need help on *anything*, be sure to drop me a pm. And lets all try to keep the hype really high, and make this thread alot more usefull by posting in it.

I'd like to see everyone posting atleast who is they're main character and how they use them. Also.. this is just an idea, we could make a TBT Tier or something later when Brawl is released  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 17, 2007)

TBT Tier is a great idea.

Anyway, to start the main discussion.. I'll be using Fox, as I have in SSBM.

Mostly I rely on the staples of advanced play to go into a hit-and-run agro-defensive type of play. I use my Uair a lot of course combo'd with my Shine. I heart Wavedashing to a circle jump, and I'm working on my shffl.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2007)

Usually I use Link (Go figure ) or Luigi. 

I hardly know any advance things so I'm working on learning a few things.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 17, 2007)

I use Ganondorf, Marth, or Captain Falcon, i.e., the most well-rounded characters that are preferred by the master himself, Ken Hoang.  In any case, I do a bit of wave dashing, but I never rely on any advanced techniques (other than a couple that I have invented myself that I don't wish to share with anyone) when playing SSBM.  As I said, though, I have some combos/techniques that I DO use that will knock the tar out of any wave dasher or any other player for that matter. <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 17, 2007)

We shall see, we shall see..

I hope our SSBB matches will be as interesting as our MP:H ones.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 17, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> We shall see, we shall see..
> 
> I hope our SSBB matches will be as interesting as our MP:H ones.


 Oh, they definitely will be, I can promise you that.     

I can also seem myself playing Smash Brothers way more than I used to play Metroid (although I still play it sometimes)... So yes, you'll bump into my quite often.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll be better at SSBB than I was at MPH though.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any chances you could record a match with your bro?     

Also for those wondering how to play advanced, check the first page.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 17, 2007)

Eh, I use Pikachu, Link, and Sheik, but I dont have any advanced techs, because I've never had to use any.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

...

Guess what. The memory card with all my melee data is gone. It was in the wii yesterday before my brother went to play a gamecube game. :\

So yea I'm looking for it but in the mean time I'm gonna have to start over.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Guess what. The memory card with all my melee data is gone. It was in the wii yesterday before my brother went to play a gamecube game. :\
> 
> So yea I'm looking for it but in the mean time I'm gonna have to start over.


 Thats happened to me too many times... >_<


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Guess what. The memory card with all my melee data is gone. It was in the wii yesterday before my brother went to play a gamecube game. :\
> 
> So yea I'm looking for it but in the mean time I'm gonna have to start over.


 Tell me about it...

*remembers all the times his lil bro deleted his GC memory card's data*


----------



## SL92 (Feb 18, 2007)

Errrm...


I CAN'T WAITZORS TO TRY METAKNIGHT AND TEH PITNESS!!!1!!111!one!@!1!2@


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not as excited for the new characters as I am for online.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay to start a discussion, what do you think Nintendo would do stage-wise? 

What I think they would do is instead of you unlocking all the Melee stages again they would do something using the memory card port. Also they could possibly have a few issues taking scenes from games (Hyrule Castle in TP for an example) so they may need to make some from scratch. Possibly they could include some retro stages from games that were on the virtual console.

Overall Nintendo could do a lot with this.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 18, 2007)

they could sell new maps through the wii store, or do the microsoft thing and make new maps and characters free.

Also as many of you know, MGS is my favourite game so I can't wait to try out snake, and hopefully Raiden will be an unlockable.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> they could sell new maps through the wii store, or do the microsoft thing and make new maps and characters free.


That would be a good idea but before Nintendo actually starts doing that kind of stuff they would need to re-organize the shop a little more. I mean that whole thing is an utter mess. Maybe what Nintendo could do is make the overall wii like xbox live so your always connected to the internet so you don't have to worry about the store loading times and some other stuff.

Also since JJ mentioned characters I hope they stop with all the alts. Like Dr. Mario, Pichu, and all those other Pokemon. Maybe some other characters you don't see so often such as well such as Toad, and some other characters that aren't too often seen. Also they could include some new ones such as Minda or something.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree.

Xbox live is by far the best online service, it wouldn't hurt Nintendo to try and be more like it, I mean, right now Nintendo's Online is total crap, I have yet to find a real redeeming value.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Personally, I wouldn't mind having to pay for Online. I would gladly pay NOA to have a system like Xbox Live.

As for the Stages, I think they should allow us to make custom stages and allow us to upload them somewhere, so people can download them and use them.

I wouldn't mind buying a couple of stages or characters also..


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly I mean the Virtual Console is pitiful enough and if Nintendo even once thinks FCs are a good idea they will ruin this game. 

@ Zero customizable stages would be very cool but than again it would also be a little hard depending on how far out Nintendo goes with the stages themselves.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed.

Why can't we just use our Wii's FC for every Wii online game?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea I mean PKMN for the wii you need 2 fcs...

A problem... Yes.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that I think of FC's.. this thread should be the Smash Bros. Brawl Friend Code directory too


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 19, 2007)

Raiden as an unlockable? Ew.

@ Nintendo online services..

Yes. Nintendo needs an XBox Live-ish service. Nintendo WiFi is a pile of steaming dog poo, and FCs can and WILL ruin EVERYTHING.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 21, 2007)

I can already see the online for this game. All I have to do is look at MPH and there we go, basically what this game is going to end up with =/ 

Nintendo+online=suck


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be most likely using Fox, C. Falcon, ZSSamus, Pikachu, Bowser, Mario, Marth (if he's in it)... Basically all the fast characters, 'xcept for Bowser. =P


----------



## Grawr (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, if by miracle chance Gengar appears in it....

I'll be usin' him.


----------



## Wing Kirby (Feb 24, 2007)

Heh, it's a possibility!  I'm just super happy Kirby and Metaknight both are in SSBB!  Hopefully King Dedede gets added too!


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 8, 2007)

This thread was gone D:

Anyways, lets all try to revive this thread by discussing the latest update in the Smash Bros Dojo Site  :gyroidsmile: 

PD: I recorded some vids lately. Here they are:

1- http://youtube.com/watch?v=s269-AN8Nxg
2- http://youtube.com/watch?v=kEH3Nb0Nk-Q
3- http://youtube.com/watch?v=O6iEUD_PbHg

Yeah have fun watching     

Oh yeah, I completely forgot to say I'm AEON, not Bubbleman


----------



## Grawr (Jul 9, 2007)

Great videos, you're gonna' completely destroy in Brawl, Zero. >.<

I myself am not the greatest at SSB, but I hope to get better.

About the latest update, which I think was something about Giga Bowser...no, that new level...I dunno'...

The Giga Bowser thing was a pretty good idea, but I think they could have done something better with Bowser's final smash thing...some huge fire explosion or something...


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 9, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> This thread was gone D:
> 
> Anyways, lets all try to revive this thread by discussing the latest update in the Smash Bros Dojo Site :gyroidsmile:
> 
> ...


Too much time on your hands?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 9, 2007)

I dominate my friends with Luigi, and sometimes Dr. Mario. So I'd use them.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 9, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I dominate my friends with Luigi, and sometimes Dr. Mario. So I'd use them.


 I use the Ice Climbers,     			 2 lives, 2 weapons!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 9, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> This thread was gone D:
> 
> Anyways, lets all try to revive this thread by discussing the latest update in the Smash Bros Dojo Site  :gyroidsmile:
> 
> ...


 So, you're one of those stupid player that play with No Items on Simple Stages?
Shame on you 

I hope Wavedashing is removed, just to spite you people


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 9, 2007)

Dragonflamez, I love you, but that was just stupid. ZERO is a respectable player, as are ALL people who use no items (Which take out skill.) and Final Destination (The ultimate battle field.) WD'ing among the hundreds of other tactics I've learned really help gameplay, and it's what makes SSBM such a great, crazy game. It's in the Pro Gamers League because of it.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 9, 2007)

@DF: I hope you change your mind when Brawl comes around, because with  that in mind, you're probably going to get wooped by everyone    
-_-			 . Items are cheap, even the most noobish person can beat a pro by using lame'ish pokeballs and recovering his/her HP with Tomatoes and Hearts, and going invincible with the Starman. You'll see how lame it is to play with items when you start playing advanced..


As for todays update, "Standard Combos", I don't think that update was really necessary.. but still, it gave us some new Fox screenshots


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 18, 2007)

On the character list, Under Mario, It says Fox.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> So, you're one of those stupid player that play with No Items on Simple Stages?
> Shame on you
> 
> I hope Wavedashing is removed, just to spite you people


 I wouldn't say stupid players, I would call them glitchers.  Anyways, yeah I agree.  I hope wave dashing, wave landing, shffling and all that other crap is gone too (all the glitches). And Hyrule Temple is the best course.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 18, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all. They're not glitches. If they were they wouldn't be allowed in tournaments. Second, these are techniques that use the game physics and take advantage of them, they aren't glitches in any way. And third, if you ever want to be a good player in Brawl, you should start learning all these stuff and stop using items.

Its like saying "Snakers are teh glitchers".


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

I wasn't sure if I could ask this in the Character Thingy, since it applies to every character so...

Zero, I never really understood what wavedashing does in battle... Can you explain it to me? *feels teh noobish*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 18, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't use items.  In SSBM I never used them because they were cheap.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 19, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure if I could ask this in the Character Thingy, since it applies to every character so...
> 
> Zero, I never really understood what wavedashing does in battle... Can you explain it to me? *feels teh noobish*


Wavedashing has a lot of uses in Battle. Here are the most common ones:



> * Edgehogging- grabbing onto the ledge so your opponent can't.
> * Mind-games
> * Spacing
> * Wavedashing forwards/backwards into an attack
> ...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 19, 2007)

How you "activate" Wavedashing?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 19, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> How you "activate" Wavedashing?


 You don't activate it , you learn how to use it.



> Wavedashing - How To: Wavedashing is difficult to pull off at first, but with practice it eventually becomes second nature. To perform a Wavedash, jump (hit X/Y), then immediately airdodge (hit L/R) into the ground at an angle. Each character has different timing based on their jump animations/duration. For the most noticeable results, select Luigi, who is known for his long wavedash.


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Jul 25, 2007)

first let my say, (upon reading all of this) that, although wavedashing is not ALL that difficult, nor is cheating/glitching it should not be banned. secondly, if a games physics are correct, the game would be no fun. if ssbm didnt have exaggerated physics, how would there be meteor smashes? also, i dont like AT because i cant keep much more in my ADHD ridden head other than where my guy is and who hes attacking or it would asplode.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 22, 2007)

Meh, somehow I think Wavedashing will be prevented.   Took a while for anyone to figure it out all the way in ssbm anyway.   It isn't really wrong it is just taking advantage of something Nintendo didn't think could happen in it.  

I also don't like snaking..... there shouldn't be a boost after turns in a kart race anyway..... <_<


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm sure that the "advanced" techniques from SSBM will all be fixed, and I'm 100% certain new ones will be invented for SSBB, but it might be more complicated with all the different controllers.

Anyone wanna learn to BXR?  I've taught sooooo many people how to do that, hehe.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 17, 2008)

Will this start once it comes out in the Americas?


----------

